# Finnex 4 g nano npt



## demonr6 (Feb 24, 2011)

This is my first attempt at a low tech nano tank and it is still a work in progress. I do have a stump of Mopani wood that will be the focal point. I did set it up both dry and partially filled with the stump in place but it was removed as the moss I have coming for it has not arrived yet. I am hoping to have that sorted in the next day or so.

The look I am going for is medium planted with some carpeting in the front. Fauna will be shrimp and some micro-*insert fish here* that I can hopefully get via the forum as the local LFS deal mostly in saltwater. Currently I have ghost shrimp in there because A. they are only $0.43 and I won't be attached to them when B. they may die while this tanks settles in due to my using soil.

The tank canister was seeded with media from my oldest tank, I had a bag in there with bio material for a couple of weeks collecting 'stuff' to help speed things along. Day three and everyone was alive, active and seemingly going about their business. I may come home though this evening to find everything dead but I am hoping otherwise.

Tank: Finnex 4 gallon
Filter: Zoo Med 501
Heater: n/a 
Lights: Finnex Power Compact Fluorescent w 13 W PC Daylight 6500 
Substrate: MG Organic Choice topped with combo of Carib Sea Moonlight Sand and Tahitian Moon 
CO2: n/a
Dosing: n/a

Stocking:

1 - Olive Nerite
4 - Ghost shrimp - i.e. victims
fish TBD

Planted - 
Hemianthus Micranthemoides (Dwarf baby tears)
Cryptocoryne Wendtii 'Red'
Aponogenton Crispus
Bacopa Australis
Echinodorus tennellus (Pigmy Chain Sword)
Dwarf Anubias Nana

All the plants came from Planted Aquariums Central except for the Anubias which was in another of my tanks waiting for a home.

I will keep this thread to initial setup pics and some comments but I will start another thread with my journal entries. Although I am mostly complete I am open to some suggestions not requiring a complete tear down of the tank so feel free to make suggestions. I am always open to them and it is appreciated.

I hope everyone enjoys, this being my first nano and choosing soil there is a learning curve, I just hope it turns out well and I don't come home one day to find out there was a huge spike sending the shrimp to leap out to their deaths and everything else pretty much done for.

Link to web player that I will continuously update as pics are added.

http://img716.imageshack.us/slideshow/webplayer.php?id=sn852179.jpg

Tank fresh out of the box. The supplied filter will never see the light of day in lieu of the Zoo Med 501



Clips for lid. These were a separate purchase. The tank does not come with a supplied lid so this will be a DIY most likely will purchase glass cut to size. This would fit on these lid clips nicely.










Profile frontal of Mopani stump - the side I will be using










Profile side of Mopani - back side. It has character, I just don't think this is the side that should be shown.










Frontal shot after soil added










Tank with soil added










Close up shot of the rounded tank edges in front. For the most part the finish work is very good. I was impressed with the quality of this tank.










Full frontal with tank light










Another full frontal shot










Stump placed in the location it will eventually reside. For the final I did slope up more to that side, as much as I dared considering I am using soil.










Another shot of the above










Profile of the other side as it appeared, I just wasn't feeling this much although it has character. I don't think the coloration would be as visible. Wet it does not show it at all sadly.










Full frontal with the Mopani in place. The last version I worked on I replaced the white background which was just a sheet of paper with a piece of white rice paper material used for window covering. It really looks interesting and not so plain as simple paper. I am not sure though if that is the right color/look, up for debate still.










This was a layout that I chose after some planting. I eventually filled the tank, looked at everything to make sure I was happy with it then lowered the water level in order to remove the stump.










This frontal of the tank was what I chose as the final layout for the stump. The Anubias made it in after this.










This was taken later after adding the plumbing for the Zoo Med 501. See the spoon off to the side? Yeah, that is how I filled the tank. More details in the next thread on this. 









Tank filled with ghost shrimp acclimating prior to release. You can see the canister off to the left of the tank. 









This is a full frontal of the tank with the house lights dimmed. The tank on the right is the feeder tank where the plants were until I moved them over. This was a test soil based tank that will be decommissioned soon.










Another frontal of the tank










I took a series of pics of the ghost shrimp foraging & exploring about. The camera is a POC p&c that is giving me fits when I try to use the macro on the shrimp. It focuses on them fine and when I snap the picture it refocuses and drops out to what you see below.

Ghost shrimp foraging



















Dueling shrimp, this was a battle royale!























































Mine, all mine muahahahaha!!



















Look, food! Run for it..


----------



## demonr6 (Feb 24, 2011)

Day 2:









Day 3:

Tank params - 
Ammonia - 0
pH - 7.6
Nitrate - 0
Nitrite - 0

I threw in a floater today as additional help to suck up any excess heebie jeebies in the water. I'm waiting on the ammonia to spike up in the next day or so but secretly hoping it won't.





Tomorrow when I do my water change I will add some pigmy chain sword that is currently waiting transfer over. Don't know yet where I will plant it but it is going in there one way or another.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I like the style of that tank! 

You might not see a big ammonia spike with the media you put in you filter being aged. With the bacteria already kicking and the plants there to use up ammonia as well, I think you should be fine.

Your scape looks good, even without the wood, but the wood will look fine too. In addition to the moss you are waiting on, you can attach some more Anubias to the wood and let the roots eventually wander down into you substrate.

Overall, you made a great choice with El Natural on a small tank. I have a similar one in my office and it's REALLY nice to have a super-low maintenance tank to help me relax.

-Dave


----------



## demonr6 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks! I am proud of this little tank. I have a small Anubias in another tank that I am going to use towards the front bottom I will tie off in addition to the moss.


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

Coming along nicely. I've always liked the finnex 4g tanks. They seem to flatter any scape that resides within.


----------



## demonr6 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks! Once I get those inlet / outlet pipes and the drop checker in there it is going to look sweet.


----------



## demonr6 (Feb 24, 2011)

Updated with the new pipes and the stump has been mossed and placed in the tank. I need to sort out the right rear corner and its done.. for now.

Drop checker, inlet & outlet pipes


----------



## demonr6 (Feb 24, 2011)

some minor rescaping today.. moved the outlet to the corner and added some new plants middle tank behind the foot. I also noticed the DBT are shooting runners now seen in the last two pics.


----------



## Submarinr (Jul 29, 2007)

Great Looking Tank, demonr6
Never seen a Finnex tank/lighting before..very nice.. Like the little "feet" and i like your choice in filtration as well. May have to look into one of those zoomed cannisters.. looks like it would be perfect for this size tank

Subscribed
joe


----------



## onefang (Apr 10, 2011)

Coming along quite nicely. Looks much cleaner with the intake in the corner. The plants and scape look a lot more cohesive in the latest arrangement.


----------



## demonr6 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Update 05/09*

Updates to the tank..

Celestial Pearl Danios - all present and accounted for. Cool little fish!

The two remaining ghost shrimp are still alive, too bad they have to go to make room for something better.

Dwarf baby tears as evidenced by the pic and comparing is growing like mad. The pigmy chain sword seems to like this as well as does the anubias.. finally shot a new leaf after six months in another tank. Aponogenton.. meh. Moss on the stump browned, came back. Moss wall also starting to peek through the plastic so that will be cool when it fills in eventually.

Started dosing regime using Pfertz because it is just more convenient for me than alternatives. Plus it looks like the plants like it too.

Tossed the stock light since I thought it was too much being two inches from the surface. Used a desk lamp for a couple of weeks then my eBay LED came in. Made a DIY stand and put it up this evening and took pics of the whole thing to update thread.

Questions, comments, concerns and complaints always welcome.


----------



## demonr6 (Feb 24, 2011)

*05/12 update*

Minor update, I took some pics this morning as I was feeding the CPD's. A few close ups of the various plants so you can see the difference since day one.


----------



## Crashkt90 (May 20, 2011)

Aw man that's a nice setup. Im looking to do the same setup as far as 4 to a 5 gal and the filter.

How do you like that 501?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Cute little tank!


----------



## Alserra (May 20, 2011)

little and beautiful tank =D>


----------

